# Sardinian-Italian



## Blackman

Hi Mike,

I'd like to plead for Sardinian Language's cause, _Sa Limba, _spoken only in Sardinia by more than a million people.

It's considered the most conservative of all Romanic languages, a mix of Latin, Spanish, Corse and something else coming directly from the prehistoric Nuragic Era, incomprehensible to the large majority of Italian speakers.

It's definitely a language and not a dialect.

It has a codified grammar, the culture has been intensely studied by glorious linguists, heavywaeights as M.L. Wagner. The long history of the island is fascinating, crossed by foreigner domination since its origin.

Being a consistent user of Word Reference, I can witness the interest of a lot of people about this language.

Please, think about opening an Sardinian-Italian new section.

Thank you.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Hi Blackman 
Please, see this thread:
FAQ: How New Forums are Created


----------



## Blackman

Ah, ok....sorry about that.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

I think rules for new languages forums are correct but how to implement them? How and who measures the missing languages adictions? By the way I vote for Sicilian that is a language too and not a dialect, i.e. a variant of Italian.


----------



## stella_maris_74

mxyzptlk63 said:


> I think rules for new languages forums are correct but *how to implement them? How and who measures the missing languages adictions?* .



Hello mxyzptlk,

I don't think I understood your question (the part in bold above), could you please rephrase it?


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Ma perché stiamo scrivendo in inglese visto che siamo entrambi italiani? Entrambi per tre persone come si dice? Dunque, tornando alla domanda, il mio dubbio è solo capire come si fa praticamente a misurare l'importanza di una lingua o dialetto che sia per poterla promuovere ad un thread dedicato. Potrei capire, al contrario, lo scarso interesse se nessuno scrive nel suo thread. Insomma, come fate praticamente a capire che è arrivato il momento di aprire un nuovo thread? Cosa misurate praticamente? Ed in quale thread fate la misura?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Innanzitutto, intendiamoci su una cosa:
thread: singola discussione, come questa.
Word Reference è un _forum_; Italian/English, Solo Italiano, eccetera, sono _subforum _di Wordreference (sottoinsiemi dedicati alle rispettive lingue); ogni _subforum _è formato dal totale delle singole discussioni (_thread_, appunto) 


Per il resto, il thread che ho linkato a Blackman spiega bene quello che vuoi sapere:



> 1) There is a steady flow of serious discussions in the Other Languages  forum demonstrating consistent interest in and commitment to the  language (or pair) in question. ---> non ci sono, a quanto mi risulti, un numero tale di discussioni e domande su sardo e siciliano in Other Languages o negli altri forum italiani da giustificare la creazione di un nuovo subforum dedicato. Una manciata di discussioni nel giro di diversi mesi non sono abbastanza.
> 
> 2) Many active users - who are not just native speakers discussing their  own language - are frequently submitting a fairly large number of posts  about the language (or pair) on a regular basis. ---> idem come sopra.
> 3) We have one or more good moderator candidates who meet(s) the requirements specified here. ---> idem come sopra. Il numero e la frequenza delle domande riguardanti sardo e siciliano non giustificano il dispiego di risorse necessario per creare e soprattutto gestire nuovi forum.


Oltretutto, non possiamo pensare di avere un forum dedicato per ogni dialetto delle diverse regioni del mondo.

EDIT: per la distinzione tra lingua e dialetto, ti rimando a questo paragrafo su Wikipedia:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialetto#.22Dialetto.22_e_.22lingua.22


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Ok quindi misurate nei vari subforum dell'italiano il numero di discussioni - non dei singoli post - su un certo dialetto prima della sua promozione. Ci fosse un subforum dedicato "dialetti italiani" forse sarebbe più facile stimolare e misurare tali discussioni.


----------



## stella_maris_74

> WR will not create a language forum under these circumstances:
> 
> A) In the hope or the expectation that a forum will create activity.
> B) As a result of multiple requests for a forum here in Comments and Suggestions.
> 
> Again, when there is enough existing traffic that demonstrates a serious  interest in a particular language or pair, Mike Kellogg (WR  administrator) _may choose_ to create a new forum. 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				_______



 

Le occasionali richieste riguardanti questo o quel dialetto italiano sono trattate adeguatamente nei forum italiani già esistenti.


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo la mia opinione: Forse un thread _Other Romance languages_ (analogia di Other Slavic Languages) sarebbe piú realizzabile. Oltre il sardo e sciliano ci sono altre lingue minoritarie come p.e. il gallego, friuliano, ladino, aragonese, piemontese ecc ... che non hanno il "loro posto" sul forum. Il gallego p.e. fa parte delle lingue galaico-portoghesi ma la Galizia si tova in Sapgna ... Comunque, capisco le regole.

(ultimamente non trovo le lettere con gli accenti ...)


----------

